# Jazz is 1 year old now!!



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

"Dichi Jasmine's Magic Carpet Ride" aka "Jazz" turned 1 on Sunday August 30. I cannot believe how fast this went. What a year!! Here are a few photos of Jazz on the day we got her and today. She lives up to her name every day. Love this girl! :heartbeat

Check out pictures of her brother Teddy in this link.

http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63606


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jazz!! What a beauty she is!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

They grow up too fast. Mine was also 1 year old on 16.7. I still think of him as little furry ball.... I wish they are much longer pups


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! she is a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy birthday Jazz! She is really, really pretty.  I love the first one of her all grown up, standing in the yard looking at the camera. She's very regal looking, but still has that cute puppy face!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy b-day beautiful!!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Jazz Wow she is a beauty.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

He is a beautiful pup!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jazz!! She is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Happy birfday sweet girl!!! She's grown up quite beautiful!!!!


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Jazz! Wow, what a beauty, sorry everyone, I think I found my favorite golden here...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Jazz! You are a beautiful young lady!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Jazz! What a beautiful girl she is!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday you beautiful sweet girl! Hope you are enjoying your new digs! :wave:


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She's a beauty! Happy birthday sweet Jazz!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! From a gorgeous lil pup to a stunning big girl. Happy birthday Jazz!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jazz. My boys say that Jazz is one goodlooking girl and if she is looking for a boyfriend they are available.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jazz. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She was cute now she is beautiful. Hope she got lots of presents and treats on her birthday.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jazz!! She is so beautiful!! I bet she turns some heads in the UK! Have a wonderful, fun-filled day!!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy birthday!! Very pretty girl


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Teddy wishes sister Jazz a happy birthday. She's certainly grown into a lovely young lady. It's really cool watching siblings grow up here. Jazz looks a little lighter than Teddy, but they both have the long, fluffy "mane" on their neck and chest. 

Andy


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Jazz is very beautiful. She does look like her brother, Teddy. I hope that she and Magic are enjoying their new home (and that you are too).


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jazz from Gunner who just turned 1 on Sunday!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Happy Birthday Jazz. My boys say that Jazz is one goodlooking girl and if she is looking for a boyfriend they are available.


 
Oh she is available but I guess it will have to be a long distance relationship for now.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Happy Birthday Jazz!! She is so beautiful!! I bet she turns some heads in the UK! Have a wonderful, fun-filled day!!


 
I do get alot of compliments on Jazz and Magic here. Especially about their long coats.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

cathyjobray said:


> Happy Birthday, Jazz from Gunner who just turned 1 on Sunday!


 

Well how fun to know that Gunner has the same birthday! Birthday buddies. :wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMGoodness! Beautiful! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday Jazz and what a gorgeous girl you are !!!


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

:heartbeatarty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU JAZZ! YOU SURE ARE A SWEETHEART. HOPE THAT YOU ALSO RECIEVED LOTS OF LOVELY TOYS THIS MORNING :heartbeatarty:


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

She is so pretty! I love her color.

Caitlin


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jazz.. she is gorgeous!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, my goodness! It's been a year already. Happy Birthday, Jaz!! She is so beautiful. Give her a big kiss for me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jazz!! What a beauty she is.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, Jazz. You are one gorgeous pup!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jazz - you are really one pretty girl. Hope your mum bought you some lovely pressies


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Jazz! That second shot definitely has the awwww factor


----------

